# Third Party Friends & Family Internet Research About You Jeopardizes Your Security



## WhatInThe (Apr 4, 2018)

I heard something mentioned which I already assumed but that is if a third party inputs alot of your personal information when they research you your security/privacy is that much more compromised. I know people who are nosey and ask you alot of personal information for those genealogy and family history websites. I have problem with anyone asking personal information like mothers maiden name which people wind up putting on the internet when researching these things.

They might be your best friend or favorite relative but I'd be leary about giving them a lot of details they normally would not or should not know . They might not even realize how much their curiosity is jeopardizing your security but always keep that in mind no matter how casual the conversation or relationship.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 4, 2018)

I could understand a person doing genealogy asking questions about family history and would voluntarily give that info to a family member. But why in the world would an acquaintance need to know your mother's maiden name? To my mind that would give me pause.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 4, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I could understand a person doing genealogy asking questions about family history and would voluntarily give that info to a family member. But why in the world would an acquaintance need to know your mother's maiden name? To my mind that would give me pause.



The person's current companion of a decade is very nosey and a computer/internet idiot along with being ignorant. The companion of a decade frequently asks questions about their deceased spouse and their family history-detailed history. They say or think it's curious fun since they did it for their family tree, history etc. 

We have a family member who hasn't made some holiday dinners and sure enough a few weeks later the 'researcher' said they saw where so & so lives  and wonders why they couldn't hop a plane or train. They had zero communication with this family member not so much an xmas card and they're researching them online?

I did some free research on them using their name only/county court system records. Found a restraining order and dui involving them or their family. I'm tempted to pay for the details/transcripts.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 4, 2018)

hmmm, you have to wonder if the companion of a decade might be doing their own research trying to find skeletons in your closet. 

Or do you think it possible that they might be asking questions the partner does not want to ask? In otherwards they might be the dupe snoop.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 4, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> hmmm, you have to wonder if the companion of a decade might be doing their own research trying to find skeletons in your closet.
> 
> Or do you think it possible that they might be asking questions the partner does not want to ask? In otherwards they might be the dupe snoop.



The person has zero need to ask a friend or third party for anything that can be done on the internet since they have highly accessible family that will and has done miscellaneous things for them online or has immediate family information like current addresses. I'm sure the companion has researched myself and others because they are nosey and alway looking for the upper hand(They are always right types). 

One of the related things on searches most search engines store searches so if you type your name for example there's a good chance if you start typing your name it will come up as a possible search because someone searched it before. Most know who has reason to search them, as a retiree or person with no legal trouble why would someone research you?


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 4, 2018)

The trouble with research online is that you might think you are finding a person but in reality it is a different person. For instance if you were to research my name you would come up with several persons with the same name both male and female as my name can be either suited to a male or female. I could be the person with the criminal record sitting in jail, the person with a website that made me blush, or the person that just likes to post kitchen stuff on Pinterest OR all of the above.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 4, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> The trouble with research online is that you might think you are finding a person but in reality it is a different person. For instance if you were to research my name you would come up with several persons with the same name both male and female as my name can be either suited to a male or female. I could be the person with the criminal record sitting in jail, the person with a website that made me blush, or the person that just likes to post kitchen stuff on Pinterest OR all of the above.



Yeh I've seen you sites but that's why they start asking for private information which I think they use to help start a cyper file/dossier on who ever. Those sites will ask a series of questions including age, relatives and current address so the possibilities are reduced. It's almost a backdoor way of ferreting out or fishing for information.

Many people don't help themselves either putting their resume online so now you know a person's employment history. Throw in the facebooks etc there a ton of information that can be derived and collected for one file.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 5, 2018)

Some information and issues on genealogy websites & privacy

http://fox13now.com/2017/02/23/free...y-reveal-living-peoples-personal-information/

https://betanews.com/2017/01/15/familytreenow-privacy/


----------

